# Show Me Your Marans!



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi everybody! I thought I would start this thread so everyone who had Marans could post pics of them. I love Marans ,they're my favorite breed, and would just "love" to see yours. Please feel free to post as many pics as you you would like. Thanks!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Not a very good pic but this is my Wheaten Marans roo, Wishbone. My three year old niece named him. He's a very nice boy. Was picked on a lot by the other chicks but as soon as they were out of the brooder and in the coop/run he got huge overnight it seemed and is now the boss. The hen follows him around making googly eyes at him. He doesn't really notice her yet. He is fast and wants to free range but I don't have the proper measures in place yet to allow it. This fall we are getting a perimeter fence around the whole five acres so maybe then. I also have a beautiful breeding trio of Black Coppers (French standard). No pics of those yet though.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting! Feel free to post any more pics you like.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Here are some pics from yesterday and today.

Wheaton Cockeral


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Wheaton pullets


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Why can't I get more than 1 pic per post?

I'll try attaching pics instead of linking to them.


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok, hopefully attachments will work. Here are the following:

Black-tailed buff
Gold Cuckoo (back view)
Gold Cuckoo (front view)
Silver Cuckoo
2 black somethings. Yes they are Marans.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Awww, they're so cute!


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

I have 4.. One BCM that we rescued..she def isn't SQ but does give a beautiful egg and is super sweet! 2 Wheatens and our Blue copper Roo!


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

oops! Forgot my goofball roo!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

back2simplelife said:


> I have 4.. One BCM that we rescued..she def isn't SQ but does give a beautiful egg and is super sweet! 2 Wheatens and our Blue copper Roo!


The Wheatens are beautiful! The BCM hen and the rooster look nice as well. Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

A couple more pics


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

